# cant reinstall sims 2



## havefaith76201 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have just added a hard drive to my windows xp home computer. I uninstalled my sims 2 games so i could install them on new hard drive. on disk 1 of sims 2 i get the message "a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file TsData/Res/Sims3D/Sims08.package. It does this on both drives. PLEASE HELP!! Thanks


----------



## triboek (Dec 20, 2006)

hey, what i am proposing isnt specific to your problem but could help.

You will need to remove all of the sims 2 files. First of all do this to both drives in turn:

*Start > my computer > one of the two drives > program files > EA games > right click on sims 2 and delete.* If you have an Electronic Arts folder or anything like that go into to them and delete the sims 2 files as well. Doing this will remove all of the game files. Then go into the recycle bin and press *Ctrl + A > delete*

After doing this on both drives you have to delete the registry.

*start > run > type regedit then go > before doing anything click file > export > name the file Backup , make sure the Export Range is set to All and then save.
Next: expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > expand software > expand EA games > right click the Sims 2 folder then delete. Then go back to software > Electronic Arts > right click Sims 2 folder then delete. Then close WindowsRegistry editor. *

This will have removed practically all of the Sims 2 files. Try installing it once again afterwards. Hope this helps :up:


----------



## Loli (Dec 27, 2006)

havefaith76201 said:


> I have just added a hard drive to my windows xp home computer. I uninstalled my sims 2 games so i could install them on new hard drive. on disk 1 of sims 2 i get the message "a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file TsData/Res/Sims3D/Sims08.package. It does this on both drives. PLEASE HELP!! Thanks


I know just how you feel, as my Sims 2 game isn't functioning properly on my laptop either. But at least you got some help from a kind and informative user.

Anyway, there was really no need to make a thread of this. There's an entire sticky dedicated to helping gamers having trouble with the Sims 2, which is a great many people. So if you have any other problems with the game, post in that thread.

Best regards,
Loli


----------



## triboek (Dec 20, 2006)

Also havefaith76201, if you haven't solved the problem please can you say so so that people know that the solution wont work for that game and if you have fixed it please can you post telling people what you did and then go to Thread Tools at the top of the post and click "mark solved". Thanks.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

What condition is the disc in itself? It might be that there's an interuption where sims08.package is physically on the disc. I know that those sims package files are quite big.


----------

